# mating or aggression



## mecrens (Mar 31, 2007)

Help me out here. What am I dealing with?










If mating any idea which is which.

fyi. Soon after this one of them lost most of the color and seemed to be hiding.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The vents look differant enough to be differant sexes, but I can't zoom in far enough on the laptop to tell which is which.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Great Pic! Any recent changes to the tank? Mine act like that for a couple days when I rearrange the decor. They are, I suspect, just establishing territory.


----------



## mecrens (Mar 31, 2007)

no changes other than water in the past week. driftwood was added and plants rearranged a little over a month ago. typically the fish on the left has been the agressor and has even damaged the eye of the one on the right. yesterday the one on the right was the aggressor and the one on the left end up with some damaged fins.

they are back at it this morning with the one on the left (typical aggressor) starting things.

fyi. these have been raided together since they were quarter size and for the most part get along pretty good. there are 2 gold severums of similar size they hardly acknowledge.

Tank: 120 gal long 









Gold Sevs: Any ideas on the sex of these? Guessing just by coloring, I thing front is male and back is female.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with the sex assumption on the golds. The first pic you posted looks like two females but it is not an exact science.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

im pretty sure the greens are both females and i you appear to be right about the m/f golds


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hahahahaha, I was to chickedn to say that I thought the two greens are both female. Sexing fish is probably the only area that I don't like jumping in first and giving an opinion. And I agree with the sexing of the golds as well.

Laymans way to sexing sevs, males have squiggles on thier faces, while females don't.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree that the two greens are female and 1 male and 1 female on the golds. Either way you have an awesome setup and beautiful fish!! :thumb:

Man I love Severums!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

First pics is deffinately two females. For reference here's a pic of my pair, male is the bottom one.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Hahahahaha, I was to chickedn to say that I thought the two greens are both female. Sexing fish is probably the only area that I don't like jumping in first and giving an opinion. And I agree with the sexing of the golds as well.
> 
> Laymans way to sexing sevs, males have squiggles on thier faces, while females don't.


lol you just have to be confident when you think it. when i picked up my 2 severums, they were 2". i told the guy at the LFS i want that male and that female. they mated after about 2 months


----------



## mecrens (Mar 31, 2007)

Any suggestions on picking up a male close in size to these. Most of the lfs only seem to have the small quarter sized ones.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Just look around and be patient. I see larger ones frequently at my local LFS that come in as trade ins. Some online merchants will occasionly offer them at larger sizes too. Just ask them as they might have a few larger ones lurking around they need to move as well.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey BTW, where in SC are you?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, where in SC are you?... I bet my local fish club is better than Joel's  lol


----------



## mecrens (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks to everyone for their help.

I am in the Columbia area. I usually go by the lfs located near dutch square and another one near lake murray at least once a month. (i would mention by name but not sure if that is a no no) I will make sure to go this week and mention to them what I am looking for. If either of you in the "carolina's" happens to come across a nice size male send me an email at [email protected].

If Joel's "for now" tank becomes something else anytime soon, I might be willing to take your pair if the "re-homing" fee is reasonable.

I periodically check the caas site. Any other local sites I might be interested in?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> bet my local fish club is better than Joel's lol


I'm sure it is, I don't have one here  .[/quote]


> Any other local sites I might be interested in?


Craigslist comes to mind and carolina fish talk might be worth a look see. I have a profile there but almost never log on though. It moves pretty slow in the forum , but has a for sale and wanted section that seemed active the last time I was there.


> If Joel's "for now" tank becomes something else anytime soon, I might be willing to take your pair if the "re-homing" fee is reasonable.


The "for now" in my sig means that I'm looking to add some milder mannered CAs to it. Due to limited space I cant have seperate tanks for SAs and CAs so I do mixed tanks when possible. Thanks for the offer though I'll keep it in mind if it comes to it. :thumb:


----------

